
How a Russian revolutionary foresaw the rise of Japan - jorgecastillo
https://rbth.com/blogs/continental_drift/2016/05/10/how-a-russian-revolutionary-foresaw-the-rise-of-japan_591713
======
trhway
He was in that respect is a representative of his movement (Narodniks).
Russian revolutionary movement in the mid 19th century consisted of 2 main
parts - Zapadniks (Westernists) who was emphasizing technical aspects of
government/society/economy organization and transition and Narodniks
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Narodniks](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Narodniks)
who was more about organic transition through build-up from the bottom,
through enlightenment of the regular, poor, people. Narodniks almost wanted to
see what was happening in Japan as a kind of such revolution.

The Narodniks were also pretty close or overlapped on many issues with
Slavophils - where ideas were of building up upon supposedly great intrinsic
national qualities of Russian/Slavic people (again in many cases it was in
opposition to the idea of following Western civilization). Such principle -
only replacing Russian/Slavic with Japanese - was also very close to the
corresponding political movement in Japan then.

------
B1FF_PSUVM
Funny how both Russians and Americans sent out gunboats to "open up" a can of
whoop ass on themselves and bystanders.

Hindsight, blah blah. The story of an improbable timeline where Japan was left
alone would make a fine alternate history book.

------
kevin_thibedeau
What often goes unmentioned is that Japan had endured famine and economic
upheaval during the 1830s. Domestic reforms had already been enacted ten years
prior to the black ships in an effort to control a nascent market economy and
the novel problem of high inflation. Perry's actions, while less than noble,
helped provide a path out of their predicament by fostering external trade
without the restrictions of the preceding 250 years.

~~~
ArkyBeagle
The Geotaxers also credit Henry George style land taxation for much of the
explosive growth during the Meiji period.

------
fighting
The question is how the Japanese "mutual aid" societal philosophy came about
and actually lead to societal changes and development. Was it just part of the
east asian Confucian ethics or something else? Figuring this out could be
useful for many parts of the world wishing to progress from their current
state.

------
known
If you're not my Caste, you're non-human to me;
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nanking_Massacre](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nanking_Massacre)

------
partycoder
While this article seems to be rather accurate, there is too much revisionism
around Japanese history and the international community is heavily biased when
it comes to them.

------
kiliantics
Anarchists seem to be pretty good at predicting geopolitical events in general

